# ISO Spare Binding Parts - Toe Ramp for Burton Custom Bindings



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Dude, those things are ancient...


----------



## jsherman920 (11 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> Dude, those things are ancient...


Yeah, well so am I.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jsherman920 said:


> Yeah, well so am I.


If that's breaking then everything else isn't that far behind. Why pay whack a mole ?


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I have some or one....not sure if it is right or left. What size binding are these? Let me know/PM me and I can get you a picture. I actually just went through my box of binding parts yesterday and organized all of it.


----------



## jsherman920 (11 mo ago)

arbroadbent said:


> I'm pretty sure I have some or one....not sure if it is right or left. What size binding are these? Let me know/PM me and I can get you a picture. I actually just went through my box of binding parts yesterday and organized all of it.


They're size M. let me know!


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

jsherman920 said:


> They're size M. let me know!


I will definitely let you know. I just forgot before going to work tonight. I'm pretty sure they are a pair of white ones. But hey if they work who cares what color they are!


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Check eBay as well, there are some sellers on there that specialize in old Burton binding parts.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This fall made a pair the entire foot bed out of a thin 1/4-3/8" ? high density plastic cutting board from wallyworld. So just made a pattern out of paper, then thin cardboard of the entire footbed area. Made it with some small tabs that stuck out in the heel cup area and in the toe ramp area they were snug in the binding's sides...so as not to easily fall out. So these beds just press in right over the disc and stay there and it is still easy to pop them out to do maintenance or adjust the bindings. Easily cut with a small bench band saw or could use a jig saw or even a hand coping saw. Also lengthened the straps just a tad and added some deep pow/tree well quick release cords to the ratchets. Whole thing for the pair, maybe took 45minutes. The young woman said they work perfectly and the snow/ice does not cake or stick and slides right off. If you wanted you could also attach a eva foam bed for cushioning. Easy diy

Yup those are from the stone age...I'm surprised the ratchets still work and the straps have not snapped. At least get a set of replacements of ladders, ratchets and straps...ehh just get some newer bindings. Fwiw, have several pair of bindings...iirc some metal ride spi's or bent metal? that have newer burton ladders, ratchets and straps and they are great despite being perhaps 15 years old.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Let me know if this is what you need. I didn't see a picture of the backside above


----------



## jsherman920 (11 mo ago)

arbroadbent said:


> View attachment 162258
> View attachment 162259
> 
> 
> Let me know if this is what you need. I didn't see a picture of the backside above


Is it for a size medium binding? This looks like it might work! And definitely looking to give it a shot. Can you DM me to sort through it!


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

didn't mean to send that to the group!....just realized I did


----------



## jsherman920 (11 mo ago)

arbroadbent said:


> View attachment 162501


Awesome thank you. Will let you know how it goes, crossing my fingers it works


----------



## DZQ (10 mo ago)

Hi Op,
Wondering if you have use for the left toe ramp you saved? I lost the exact same thing on the slopes this weekend 😂. If you are willing, can I take it off of your hands? Thanks


----------



## jsherman920 (11 mo ago)

DZQ said:


> Hi Op,
> Wondering if you have use for the left toe ramp you saved? I lost the exact same thing on the slopes this weekend 😂. If you are willing, can I take it off of your hands? Thanks
> View attachment 162614


The plastic that creates the fasteners allowing it to secure to the baseplate are all broken off so would take some ingenuity to reattach. Will send pics but That said I’m happy to help out


----------



## DZQ (10 mo ago)

jsherman920 said:


> The plastic that creates the fasteners allowing it to secure to the baseplate are all broken off so would take some ingenuity to reattach. Will send pics but That said I’m happy to help out


Do you mean the ridges that attach to the base of the binding are gone? Like shown in the second picture of the white ramps *arbroadbent* posted? Anyways thanks for letting me know.


----------



## DZQ (10 mo ago)

I took a picture of the bottom of the binding that still had the toe ramp, It seems to just hook onto the protruding plastics. If you don't mind, can you take a picture of the back of the toe ramp you saved? Does it still have the same structures that allow it to attach to the binding base? Thank you.


----------



## SusanaD80 (10 mo ago)

I see these weren't meant to stand the test of time... The same thing happened to me this weekend. I think I bought my bindings in 2012 but they were off season so they were produced 1-2 years before, I only used them 4 times, not that intensively, had a 7 year pause on snowboarding and just came back. The plastic became brittle and simply fell apart, faux leather straps are still usable but flaking heavily. Is it worth it to try find spares or just go for new ones?


----------



## GijsBBB (7 mo ago)

Haha same issue here in the Netherlands seems like 2022 is the year these parts start breaking.

If there is anyone else who knows where to find one, size M right side is missing, Black color preferred but don't really care if anything else is available.

kind regards,

Gijs


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

I actually repaired a pair using this meltable piece of plastic, don't know how well it held up because I ended up selling it, but it seemed to work pretty well and held up when I was molding it to the baseplate.










It can withstand cold temps, but it won't do well with warm temps. Basically put a piece in hot boiling water, then push it into the groves to create the plastic parts needed to hold it in place. 

Again, like I said it worked good at the time, not sure how it held up but seems to have done a good job!

Good luck.


----------



## Hugh Jazhol (19 d ago)

jsherman920 said:


> They're size M. let me know!


----------



## Hugh Jazhol (19 d ago)

SusanaD80 said:


> I see these weren't meant to stand the test of time... The same thing happened to me this weekend. I think I bought my bindings in 2012 but they were off season so they were produced 1-2 years before, I only used them 4 times, not that intensively, had a 7 year pause on snowboarding and just came back. The plastic became brittle and simply fell apart, faux leather straps are still usable but flaking heavily. Is it worth it to try find spares or just go for new ones?





GijsBBB said:


> Haha same issue here in the Netherlands seems like 2022 is the year these parts start breaking. If there is anyone else who knows where to find one, size M right side is missing, Black color preferred but don't really care if anything else is available. kind regards, Gijs





GijsBBB said:


> Haha same issue here in the Netherlands seems like 2022 is the year these parts start breaking. If there is anyone else who knows where to find one, size M right side is missing, Black color preferred but don't really care if anything else is available. kind regards, Gijs


----------



## malamadafakat (2 d ago)

Listen My Friend, the almost exactly same thing happened to Me .. only I managed to save the Right One and I superglued It 😃 if You didnt find the right one, and bought new Bindings,can You please ship Me the Left One so We can continue Our Burton Mission Bindings Legacy going 💞 Love These 🏆 lets keep Our Mission alive Mada The Photo is on we transfer link cause I didn't know how to upload it here 20230112_135858.jpg


----------

